# Wrm maglev review



## Cuber2s (Dec 21, 2021)

I've had this puzzle for 3 days now and have done around 500 solves on it. I have tried out every Weilong since the gts2 and have found this cube to be the best. It feels like a classic worm mixed with a wrm 2020. I have my worm on 6 clicks elasticity and 1 on magnet strength(very weird preference but I find it too fast. Yeah, that's basically it


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 23, 2021)

I've also noticed it has quite a similar feel to the tornado v2, but that is probably just my setup. Wanted to see if anyone else thinks the puzzle is similar to the tornado(I kinda just dumped martian to get a very smooth feel lol)


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Feb 7, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I've also noticed it has quite a similar feel to the tornado v2, but that is probably just my setup. Wanted to see if anyone else thinks the puzzle is similar to the tornado(I kinda just dumped martian to get a very smooth feel lol)


Does this Maglev version have the exact same size for its pieces as the regular WRM 2021? 

I am just wondering whether this kit can be used to get a Core Magnet Maglev WRM 2021. Please comment.









CH Core Magnetic DIY Kit for WeiLong WR M 2021


This Cubers' Home DIY Kit converts any MoYu WeiLong WR M 2021 into one with a magnetic core! All magnets in this kit come preinstalled in their respective components. Kit includes: 8 corner base magnet components 2 magnet core shells This kit works on the following cubes: MoYu WeiLong WR M...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Garf (Feb 7, 2022)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Does this Maglev version have the exact same size for its pieces as the regular WRM 2021?
> 
> I am just wondering whether this kit can be used to get a Core Magnet Maglev WRM 2021. Please comment.
> 
> ...


Never tried the WRM MagLev, but the regular and MagLev should have the same exact piece design. Only thing different is the color. So yes, you can use a WRM CH Mod kit to modify the puzzle.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Feb 7, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Never tried the WRM MagLev, but the regular and MagLev should have the same exact piece design. Only thing different is the color. So yes, you can use a WRM CH Mod kit to modify the puzzle.


Thanks. Should be fun.


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 8, 2022)

yeah, they do


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 8, 2022)

I like this cube as well. Do you plan to do a video review?


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 8, 2022)

don't have youtube lol


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Feb 10, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> I like this cube as well. Do you plan to do a video review?


The comments on this page are positive. The fully assembled cube (WRM 2021 with maglev and core magnets) is already available from The Cubicle. 









CH MoYu WeiLong WR M MagLev 3x3 (Magnetic Core)


The WeiLong WR M MagLev is the latest version in the famous WeiLong line. This 3x3 features purple internals, magnetic adjustment, tension and compression adjustment, and a maglev system in place of traditional springs. This Cubers' Home version also has corner/core magnets. Maglev technology...




www.thecubicle.com





The main reservation (only for me and my old fingers) is the weight - 89g.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Mar 10, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I've also noticed it has quite a similar feel to the tornado v2, but that is probably just my setup. Wanted to see if anyone else thinks the puzzle is similar to the tornado(I kinda just dumped martian to get a very smooth feel lol)



I finally got this WRM 2021 Maglev, my first Maglev cube. Yes, it does have a very smooth feel, similar to the Tornado V2, and it is also enjoyable to turn. I put Nebula in it, to slow it down and that makes it even smoother. I really like it and now have to choose between it and the Tornado.

It is however heavier at 84g, compared to 72g for the Tornado V2, which is nicer for my old fingers. I am now eagerly waiting for the Tornado V2 Maglev, which should be about 76g.   and hoping that the nearly frictionless turning will make the Tornado even smoother and quieter. That would be fantastic, since the Tornado is already so smooth and quiet.


----------



## Garf (Mar 10, 2022)

Dan the Beginner said:


> I finally got this WRM 2021 Maglev, my first Maglev cube. Yes, it does have a very smooth feel, similar to the Tornado V2, and it is also enjoyable to turn. I put Nebula in it, to slow it down and that makes it even smoother. I really like it and now have to choose between it and the Tornado.
> 
> It is however heavier at 84g, compared to 72g for the Tornado V2, which is nicer for my old fingers. I am now eagerly waiting for the Tornado V2 Maglev, which should be about 76g.   and hoping that the nearly frictionless turning will make the Tornado even smoother and quieter. That would be fantastic, since the Tornado is already so smooth and quiet.


Wait, where and when did you hear about a Maglev Tornado V2?


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Mar 10, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Wait, where and when did you hear about a Maglev Tornado V2?


Sorry, I can't tell you because I didn't hear anything, but it makes so much sense for X-men to release it, I thought they must be working on it. They had a good run with the Tornado V2, and adding magnets should be so simple, and would make the Tornado even more quiet and smoother. Total speculation and wishful thinking on my part, but perhaps they are thinking of a Tornado V3 instead, i.e. a Maglev version with corner magnets. 

BTW, this WRM2021 Maglev is very good, except just a little bit heavy. I was surprised that Maglev actually makes a clear difference in smoothness. A similar Tornado version that is lighter, quieter, potentially even smoother, and no doubt cheaper makes sense, doesn'it it?


----------

